# OCD Reel Service and Repair



## Ocean Master

Hello,

Allot of you guy's already know about my reel service so I thought I would post a card with my information shown. I am 59 years old and started servicing reels way back in the 70's when my brother, Danny Rawson, and I fished the beach pier. Danny fished the pier for many more years and I went into fishing from boats. At that time all we had were Mitchell and Shakespeare reels. 

I went on to servicing offshore reels for a few charter boat captains and that kept me busy on the weekends. All those captains are now retired.

I am retired and home most everyday. I am adept in all saltwater reels of any kind and do freshwater bait casters also but Pompano Joe is the man for the little bait caster's. 

The products I use are Penn Precision and Cal's grease, CorrosionX, ReelX, TSI 321, and Extreme Reel+, and Marine Triple Guard Grease.

My goal is to make your reel the best it can be and make it last much longer than the factory service can provide. I use all of "Alan Tani's" procedures and a few of my own I have learned over the years. Your reel will be assembled for our heavy saltwater environment and all products used to stop corrosion. 

My pricing is different than most and I am not into this to make any big money. This is something I really enjoy. I will set a price for certain reels but I like to price by degree of difficulty. 

For example you bring me a spinning reel and I'll set a price at $15.00. I get into the reel and there is no corrosion, everything including the AR bearings and other bearings come out easily I will charge $10.00. The reason behind this is that I have some come in that take 2 hours to do b/c of rust and corrosion. The price is still $15.00 but the easier reel I will charge less. This goes for all reels. 

I have an extensive inventory of parts, bearings, AR bearings, and drag washers. I also can cut Carbontex drag washers for just about any reel in .5mm, .75mm, and .1mm thicknesses. I have all SS parts for the Penn 113H (4/0) 114H (6/0) and 115L (9/0) reels. I can sell them at cost or install them in your reels. The "double dog" anti-reverse is an option.

The reels I enjoy the most are the offshore lever drag reels in any make or model and keep many parts available for these reels. I also keep parts on hand for the TLD single and 2 speed upgrades. 

Most conventional reels $18.00

Most spinning reels $15.00 to $20.00 depending on the amount of bearings.

Single speed lever drag reels $20.00 to $25.00

Two speed lever drag $25.00 to $30.00

This includes Internationals and Tiagra's.


----------



## kahala boy

You WILL NOT go wrong with Keith. He does an AMAZING job. My reels all work better than new....


----------



## Ocean Master

I just noticed "guarantee" is spelled wrong..!! When the reels are picked up I state that if anything goes wrong bring it back. I haven't had one come back yet..!!


----------



## TailRazor

Definitely gonna send some rods your way shortly.


----------



## recess

Keith has done 18 or so reels for us over the past few months and the reels come back working better than new every time !!!!! In fact I have a couple more I'll get to you soon .


----------



## KWCONCH79

Can you repair / service large Tica's?


----------



## Ocean Master

KWCONCH79 said:


> Can you repair / service large Tica's?


 Yes I can. All reels are similar in design. I also own a Tica.


----------



## Ocean Master

For the month of January all Avet reels, single and two speed, are just $15.00 for a complete service. 

This includes complete disassembly, cleaning, opening and servicing all bearings, greasing and cleaning the drag washer, and assembly for saltwater protection. 

The spool bearings will be oiled with TSI 321 or Xtreme Reel+. Your choice. The pinion bearing and 2 bearings on the main gear shaft will be greased with marine grease for years of no corrosion service. 

Thank you and Happy Holidays

Keith Rawson


----------



## pompano67

I've heard only great things about your work sir..Thanks for the contact info.


----------



## Aqua Therapy

Going to bring a boat load of reels after the holidays.


----------



## Ragon210

I have bought a reel from Keith, and he has also cleaned and fixed several of my other reels. I am 110% happy with how the reels looked and performed after Keith worked his magic on them!


----------



## Ocean Master

Today I was servicing a Shimano Taigra 30WLRSA reel. When servicing the spool I noticed many shiny specs on material on the drag washer. Instead of paying $42.00 plus shipping and waiting on a new one I replaced the worn drag material with new 0.75mm Carbontex material. The old material came right off with a razor blade and the backing material was cleaned. The Carbontex material was glued on with 3M spray adhesive and allowed to set. It works perfectly with a very smooth drag. This saved the customer $30.00 and waiting time. I also have done this with a Shimano Torsa that has been used hard for the last 1 1/2 years so I know it works fine.


----------



## caddysdad

OM, I bought some Curado 201's off of eBay I want to get serviced before I fish with them. They seem to be in condition just being cautious. Something you do or take them to Pompano Joe? Btw, how do I find him for future reference?


----------



## Ocean Master

Yes I can do them and service the reel and bearings for a long life in our Saltwater. Pompano Joe can do this also and he is here on the forum and Facebook. I will find his number and post it here.

I am available almost all the time everyday.

Keith 712-1650


----------



## KingCrab

:thumbsup: U should call it "Reel Joy" Reel repairs Since u really enjoy doing it.


----------



## Ocean Master

Remember guy's in January all Avet Reels no matter what size are just $15.00 for a complete service. Nothing goes untouched..!!

All work guaranteed and warrantied for one year. (Except for pinion bearings in the smaller reels from higher than factory recommended drag settings).


----------



## jimed

*Great Service*

The old saying is "you get what you pay for" but in this case your getting a whole lot more. Keith cleaned up/repaired four Stradics for me and they feel brand new. Service included bearing replacement in three of the reels and with parts total cost was under $50. If you have reels that need cleaning do yourself a favor and turn them over to Keith. An added bonus is that he's a good guy to talk to and has a nice dog.

Keith I'm trying to find that old Fin Nor. Maybe it will give you more of a challenge. Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## aqua-holic

Do you have a store front, or is the address on your card a residence. Do I need to make an appointment to drop off some reels? 

Steve


----------



## Ocean Master

Hello Steve,

You can call me at 850 712-1650 and drop the reels off at my home in Gulf Breeze.

Here's my ugly mug shot..!!


----------



## 285mdelmar

how far back do you go for penn reels?


----------



## Ocean Master

285mdelmar said:


> how far back do you go for penn reels?


 
Way back..!!


----------



## country

*Can't read thread*

How do you remove ads and recent threads and photos from right side of page?


----------



## 285mdelmar

do you have any parts for a pre 53 penn 285mdelmar/ like a brass l spring and a anti reverse dog, side plate, and reel foot.


----------



## Ocean Master

285mdelmar said:


> do you have any parts for a pre 53 penn 285mdelmar/ like a brass l spring and a anti reverse dog, side plate, and reel foot.



I don't think so but I will look and see. I have some old Penn reels. 

Pompano Joe may have some also.

The right side plate, dog, and springs are available at Scott's and I get a good discount. The original left side plate is not available.


----------



## Ocean Master

285mdelmar said:


> do you have any parts for a pre 53 penn 285mdelmar/ like a brass l spring and a anti reverse dog, side plate, and reel foot.


 I have the dog and reel foot coming if you want them. $8.05 for the reel stand and $3.20 for the dog. I ordered them with other parts. If not they will go in the parts box.


----------



## Flguy32514

What's the cost to fix the clicker on a 6/0 and what are your recommended upgrades for one?


----------



## Ocean Master

I have the replacement parts and will look up my cost. $5.00 labor.

The upgrades depend on how much money you want to spend. I can install carbon drags either a 5 stack or 7 stack plus one under the main gear. For high drag settings I recommend the SS gear sleeve so the handle won't round off the brass one. The SS gears are an option but expensive and not really necessary. I can give you 30 lbs. or up to 50 lbs. of drag on a 6/0 114H.


----------



## 285mdelmar

shoud you also fell the main nd pnion when you reel in in a penn 6500ss, becouse i have replaced the pinion and main bearings, main gear and pinion, and the drag. i got the reel and went to relube it and main brearing was toast , replaced it then the gears bragin to gring and then replaced both main bearings,main and pinion.


----------



## Ocean Master

The Penn Delmar parts are in if you still need them.


----------



## cody&ryand

Just picked up my TLD 30s today very pleased and they look brand new can't wait to put them to use


----------



## 285mdelmar

i can't get them now but in a month or too.


----------



## Ocean Master

Here are the directions to my home;

From Pensacola come into Gulf Breeze and proceed just like going to Pensacola Beach. As the road swings to the right heading to the beach bridge Soundview Trail is on the right just before Bob Sikes bridge. There is a blue and white Harbortown sign at the intersection.

1311 Soundview Trail
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561

The house is dark brown with a white metal roof and white trim. There is a detached garage out front with a circular driveway.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1311...+32561&t=m&z=17&panoid=gqgE5hmYCzKA_psa5XF7EQ


----------



## aroundthehorn

Saw your boat while with another forum member in the Gulf. Sweet.


----------



## Ocean Master

aroundthehorn said:


> Saw your boat while with another forum member in the Gulf. Sweet.


 
Thank you,

It's getting new Yamaha F300's right now.


----------



## Reel Estate

I have several reels I will call you and bring this week. Just curious on timeframe for average service/repair.


----------



## Ocean Master

Reel Estate said:


> I have several reels I will call you and bring this week. Just curious on timeframe for average service/repair.


As of today I have 6 Internationals on the table and 8 more coming this week. I spend about 2 hours on each one but I'm sure I can get you done by Tuesday of next week. More than likely sooner.

It's first come first served so get them here early.

Thank you,

Keith Rawson

850 712-1650


----------



## Ocean Master

Reel Estate your reels are ready.

Jimmy Taylor your reels are ready.


----------



## Ocean Master

Please take care of your expensive fishing equipment. I've had many reels come in lately that take hours of work because of corroded screws and other parts. I spent 3 hours on one reel for a $18.00 service b/c of broken screws and corrosion. 

The most simple thing to do is remove each screw, apply grease, and put it back in. Do this on all types of reels.


----------



## Klondike

Is your "garage sale" this Saturday (1/25); and if so, what time? Thanks!


----------



## Ocean Master

Klondike said:


> Is your "garage sale" this Saturday (1/25); and if so, what time? Thanks!


 Yes this Saturday from 9:00 am till 2:00 pm


----------



## Reel Estate

Just picked up my reels. They look like new and function perfectly. Very happy. Thanks.


----------



## 285mdelmar

the question should i keep usig the delmar or just turn it in to a wall hanger becouse it is so old?


----------



## Kim

I've stopped by Keith's twice and I just can't run in and out to be gone. It's a pleasure to hang around and watch a craftsman doing something that makes him happy. I plan on popping in every now and then until he tells me to quit bugging him when he's working, but I doubt that he would. 

I'm a Shimano diehard but I have to say that those boys in Irving California could take some tips from Kieth on the fine points of reel maintenance that aren't in their manuals.


----------



## Ocean Master

285mdelmar said:


> the question should i keep usig the delmar or just turn it in to a wall hanger becouse it is so old?


 Bring it over and let me take a look. They are very usable but the drag is limited to smaller fish.


----------



## Ocean Master

Reels that are highly corroded on the exterior will cost extra depending on the amount of corrosion..!!


----------



## aqua-holic

That sounds more than reasonable to me - you must be working on mine.

Steve


----------



## 285mdelmar

i have part for a 209 peir less i got it mising parts, can you use the parts?


----------



## Ocean Master

285mdelmar said:


> i have part for a 209 peir less i got it mising parts, can you use the parts?


 I can always use old reels for parts..!!

Thank you


----------



## Ocean Master

If you have a reel serviced by me it has a full one year warranty. If something goes wrong I want to know about it.

Thank you


----------



## Kim

Dang Keith you are certifiably insane! Reel manufacturers don't give a year warranty on the reels that are factory serviced. You may be a fishing gear nut case but you are definitely one of the good guys. If you get the chance have your son take some pics of the combos, rods and lures you have left and post them. People are still getting geared up and ready for the season and you still have stuff they can use.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I'll have a reel for you when I make it back down that way maybe mon or tue of next week


----------



## Ocean Master

I can now get Ceramic or SS ABEC 5 bearings, and Carbontex drag sets at wholesale prices so for those that service their own reels and need anything just let me know. They are from Smooth Drag.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Picked up my reels today...:thumbup:

They haven't looked or worked this good since I first bought them used five years ago. Really brought them back to life. I was afraid mine were the ones that had instigated Keith's "corroded reel" post and that he might have just taken them out to the end of his dock and hurled them into the bay. I guess they weren't that bad.

Thanks Keith :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master

For those that have reels with me there will be a slight delay. I am having surgery on Tuesday of next week and they said I'll be down for 2 days. I'm already 2 weeks out on reel repair.

A few months ago I dropped a heavy reel on my foot causing injury to my second toe. Just a small hole. It must have been from a clamp stud. After months of self doctoring it would not heal. A stent was put in my right femoral artery to increase blood flow but the infection got into the bone towards the tip of the toe. The toe has to come off..!!!

I don't need it anyway but if they don't get the bone infection out it could progress into the rest of the foot.

Don't worry about your reels. They will get done in plenty of time.

Keith


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Don't be in a hurry for anyone health is way more important, relax a while and finish it when yah heal up right.


----------



## seabiscuit

Glad you posted your information. I've been looking around for somebody that knows their business and treats people fairly. 
I'll be bringing over a couple of reels next month when I'm down. 
No rush, and thanks again.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

WOW, Keith sorry to hear that, hope you get better soon. If you need some relief you can send some over my way to help me get my name out the a little more. But hey we all know your the Master.
Take care my friend.


----------



## cuzmondo

Prayers to you for a speedy recovery Keith.


----------



## Ocean Master

I'm still on track and just finished 8 Tiargra 50WLRSA reels. The Penn 15 KG that was brought in is fixed. The drag cover had come off. The Daiwa Saltist anti-reverse is fixed and ready. All the Calcutta's are ready. All the Penn 50 VSW's are ready.


----------



## WhyMe

Keith, I have several reels that need to be service for the start of the new season. When could I drop them off at your place? Thanks Mark


----------



## Ocean Master

Hello Mark,

You can drop them off anytime after 11:00 am till 7:00 pm. 

I will be working Monday but my surgery is Tuesday and I won't start back until Thursday. My family is here to accept the reels if I'm not available. 

Please put them in a box or bucket and have your name, number, and screen name with the reels please. 

I'm now down to about 14 reels to service so it won't be long to get them done and they will have a guarantee. 

Even something like this and no parts were needed..!!


----------



## WhyMe

Keith, it was a pleasure meeting you this afternoon. I hope you surgery goes well take care.


----------



## MrFish49

Hey can you fix up old Mitchels? I have one of my friend's reel just sitting on my bookshelf, but I really don't know if I'm messing it up because it feels really rough when i crank the handle.


----------



## Ocean Master

Sure I can take a look for you. Just don't try to crank it anymore or permanent damage may occur. 

Hopefully I'll be back working Thursday.


----------



## Ocean Master

Mike Pattison, David Jones, and Miles Howell, your reels are ready. You can pick them up at your convenience. If I'm not available a family member will. 

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## WhyMe

Keith, I was wondering how things went? I take it you out of the hospital. Anyways, have a good day.


----------



## aroundthehorn

WhyMe said:


> Keith, I was wondering how things went? I take it you out of the hospital. Anyways, have a good day.


I agree with this post. Hope that all is well.


----------



## tkh329

aroundthehorn said:


> I agree with this post. Hope that all is well.


X2.


----------



## Aqua Therapy

Just got my 8 reels back from Keith. Fantastic work and great price.


----------



## Ocean Master

I'll be back working tomorrow, Thursday. Everything went great and not too much pain. Actually less pain now than before. I just can't sit for 8 hours like I was without putting my feet up for a while.

Thanks for the concerns. My second toe now looks like a nipple..!! I wonder if it's gonna poke out when it's cold..!!


----------



## SaltAddict

Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## Ocean Master

I'm back at work and my toe/foot feels better now than it did before. I repaired 5 reels today, Thursday, and now must get my feet up a bit and then get back at it in a while.

Thank you everyone..!!!


----------



## MrFish49

Hey, I asked about the mitchell earlier, but I'm located in Georgia. Would you be able to ship a reel out if I shipped it too you?


----------



## pompano67

Glad to hear things went well and you're back in action Keith..See ya soon...


----------



## Ocean Master

MrFish49 said:


> Hey, I asked about the mitchell earlier, but I'm located in Georgia. Would you be able to ship a reel out if I shipped it too you?


 Yes I receive and ship reels all the time. From Panama City, Alabama, Mississippi, and Tennessee. 

Keith


----------



## TeaSea

Glad you are doing well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamic

The reels look and feel great Keith.....I'll be sending plenty of business your way. 
Thanks again. 
Miles


----------



## Ocean Master

More reels that are ready to go.

Tim Jerow, Greg Hasty, and Danny Bailey.


----------



## cuzmondo

Thanks Keith, I'll get by and pick mine up, hopefully later this week. I'll call you when I head that way.


----------



## WhyMe

Keith, I want to say Thank You for my reels. They look great and I know they will do the job this summer and many summers to come. BTW Keith, I still have a few more reels to give you. Thanks again.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## PlaneToSea

Keith, 

Thanks again for doing such a great job on my reels. They are literally better than new! I can tell that you take pride in your work. It shows in your product and in how you're willing to take the time to explain to less knowledgeable people like me!


----------



## Ocean Master

More reels that are ready to go.

Tim Jerow, Greg Hasty, and Danny Bailey.


----------



## Ocean Master

Everyone that has dropped off reels they are done..!! Finally..!!

Now maybe I can get a break and at least throw a line off the dock. I have been stuck in the shop for over a year now and I'm white as a ghost..!!

If you need reels worked on now is the time b/c when Cobia show up I'll be fishing when the weather permits.

Thank you everyone for the business..!!

Keith 850 712-1650


----------



## Mac1528

Hey Keith, how's everything since the surgery? Sounds like your getting ready for the run, wish I was there for it also. Just wanted to touch base and say good health to you now and hope that you have recoop't. Good luck with the cobia!!


----------



## MrFish

What would service on a couple of Penn 80's be?


----------



## Ocean Master

$25.00 each if they are in good shape. I'll have a quicker turn around now.

Keith


----------



## kiefersdad

*Cobia Pictures*

Keith, When you start slamming the cobia I want to see the pictures right here. I plan on trying for one this year. I haven't boated one yet. This is the year. I'll have the kids out there and try a bit of everything. I'll pick up my reels if they are done also. thanks again for the great clean work. Mike


----------



## Grehgory

Good luck with the cobia!!


----------



## cody&ryand

Will be about a month until I can pick that Calcutta 700 up(out of town for work) unless my brother desides he wants to pay to pick it up haha


----------



## Ocean Master

Yep everyone's reels are finished..!!


----------



## 2RC's II

cody&ryand said:


> Will be about a month until I can pick that Calcutta 700 up(out of town for work) unless my brother desides he wants to pay to pick it up haha


 Hey Nephew use spell check. Yes I am the spell master checker. "Desides?" Dang Navarre School system!


----------



## Mac1528

2RC's II said:


> ...... "Desides?" Dang Navarre School system!




That too!!


----------



## Ocean Master

kiefersdad said:


> Keith, When you start slamming the cobia I want to see the pictures right here. I plan on trying for one this year. I haven't boated one yet. This is the year. I'll have the kids out there and try a bit of everything. I'll pick up my reels if they are done also. thanks again for the great clean work. Mike


 
If you have the kids out try fishing around the 3 barges. I bet you a Cobia will show up at the back of the boat..!


----------



## Joerob5

Keith,
Thanks for servicing and upgrading my reels! Especially those older diawas' I came across. They definetly work better than before. Your workmanship is impeccable. 

Joe


----------



## buckfever

I have a penn 7500ss and a pen 450ss that i wouls like to get rebuilt. 7500ss works fine but the 450ss does not have any drag. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master

buckfever said:


> I have a penn 7500ss and a pen 450ss that i wouls like to get rebuilt. 7500ss works fine but the 450ss does not have any drag.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


 You can drop them off anytime. The directions to my home are on page 1 of this thread. It won't take me long at all to get you going.

Keith


----------



## buckfever

Ocean Master said:


> You can drop them off anytime. The directions to my home are on page 1 of this thread. It won't take me long at all to get you going.
> 
> Keith


Awesome. I will give you a call this weekend and get them to you. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe

Hey Keith, any luck on find or getting that handle for that small penn reel? BTW all reel that you have serviced for me are all packed out with new line and are ready to go.
Thank Mark
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## a

Hi…can u work on my stellas?…they're about 7 years old….?…. I have a broken STH fly reel id like repaired also???


----------



## Ocean Master

WhyMe said:


> Hey Keith, any luck on find or getting that handle for that small penn reel? BTW all reel that you have serviced for me are all packed out with new line and are ready to go.
> Thank Mark
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


 I mailed a new white knob to you and after 2 weeks it came back with the package destroyed (opened) and the new knob was gone. Made me really mad as they are very hard to come by. That's why I bought the only 2 around so I will ship the other one to you.


----------



## Ocean Master

a said:


> Hi…can u work on my stellas?…they're about 7 years old….?…. I have a broken STH fly reel id like repaired also???


 
Yes I can do Stellas and they do take allot of time. The larger reels have a tiny .5mm allen screw that has to come out to get the rotor cup off. Hopefully it isn't corroded in.

The smaller ones don't have this set screw and are no problem.

I would love to take a look at the fly reel. I have only done a few and they are very simple.


----------



## WhyMe

Keith, thank you so much for letting me know. Have a great day.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 285mdelmar

do you have a bail less kit for a 6500ss or are they that sought after?


----------



## Ocean Master

They have those on eBay. I think their $39.00


----------



## 285mdelmar

can you get one form the parts where house


----------



## Ocean Master

This is why I recommend Carbontex drag washers. Shown is original Dartanium drag washers used by Shimano.


----------



## lastcast

:blink:What's wrong?


----------



## Wharf Rat

Oh my is that one of mine?? :whistling:


----------



## Ocean Master

Wharf Rat said:


> Oh my is that one of mine?? :whistling:


 Yes it is one of your Torium 20's. The stock drags are prone to stick after a couple of years. I would say they were stuck..!!

The Carbontex will last forever..


----------



## 29gallk

*More reels*

Hey Keith, I would like to drop off a few reels Friday if you are going to be around.


----------



## scjeff

I bought this 706z the other day off of ebay. It's supposed to be a new old stock 706. I opened it up and it seems pretty clean. What are your thoughts? Does it need more grease?


----------



## Ocean Master

It looks great. Because it has been sitting for a while I would recommend removing the main gear and add some oil to the shaft when you slide it back in. You can add more grease also. 

When I service them I lightly grease the entire inside body of the reel so the metal won't corrode. I pack the bearings with a combination of Yamaha marine grease and CorrosionX. They will never rust this way. I also add grease under and on top of the pinion bearing retainer. And then under the spool washer and nut.

They are very simple to do yourself. If you want to bring it by and give it a corrosion protection "package" I can do it for free while you watch or show you how to do it.


----------



## Mac1528

Per above...I would like to commend Keith (Ocean Master) for all he does. He is one of the most outstanding folks that I have had an opportunity to forum with to date. He is an outstanding person and I can't wait till I am back down there in August to meet him personally. He is truly an example of how I wish to live my life. Thanks Keith!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 285mdelmar

how much will it cost to take a look at my 704z and replace the drag in the mitchell red riptide 4000gl wih new drag washers?
i have replaced the bail and put a bailless kit on it and replaced the drag with a new drag kit, it still has the o.e. black pot metal spool.


----------



## k-p

A little feedback on some reels I picked up today from Keith...if you're looking for the reel deal here it is, our area is full of cheats and frauds but Keith is a 1 out of the 10 that you're looking for and can trust with your gear. Had a 50TW, Daiwa saltist and a 6/0 serviced by him, very reasonable and more importantly, done right which is hard to come across around here. When you come across a good thing around here you have to let everybody know. He's now working on one of my new electric reels. Needless to say, I'm very pleased with the pride Keith puts into his work...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I had Keith work on 6 spinners that I wanted to have ready for the season. I got the reels back looking good and working smooth for fair $. What more can you ask?


----------



## Scardog7

I'll pile on, I had a new reel that had no discernible free spool. Tried on my own to no avail. Left it with Keith and it spins beautifully. Thanks so much Keith.


----------



## 29gallk

*Reels*

The reels look great and operate like new. I can't thank you enough for the outstanding work you did on my reels! Great job great prices!:notworthy:


----------



## Ocean Master

Thanks a bunch guy's. I haven't checked this thread in a while and your comments made my day..!!


----------



## Ocean Master

Once again here are the directions to my home.


Here are the directions to my home;

From Pensacola come into Gulf Breeze and proceed just like going to Pensacola Beach. As the road swings to the right heading to the beach bridge Soundview Trail is on the right just before Bob Sikes bridge. There is a blue and white Harbortown sign at the intersection.

1311 Soundview Trail
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561

The house is dark brown with a white metal roof and white trim. There is a detached garage out front with a circular driveway.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1311+...CzKA_psa5XF7EQ 
Attached Thumbnails  



Share 
Share this post on 








Digg 








Del.icio.us 








Technorati 








Twitter


----------



## Ocean Master

I have 2 reels in the shop that have been here for months and I don't remember who they belong to.

One is an Ocean Master 25 Offshore Angler which is a TLD 25.

The other is a Penn Graphite 4000.


----------



## Ocean Master

Here is the Ocean Master 25


----------



## WhyMe

Hey Keith, any new info on that handle for the small Penn reel I dropped off about 6 weeks ago?.....the Penn needed a new handle.
Thanks Mark
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Ocean Master

Mark..PM Sent


----------



## Ocean Master

Just to let you know I am a dealer for Boca Bearings, and Smooth Drag. 

Penn parts are at a 20% to 30% discount depending on the size of the order. 

_If any of you need parts, Carbontex Drag Sets, or Bearings of any kind just let me know. 3 day shipping on most orders. _

Items from Smooth Drag and Boca Bearings are generally 30% to 50% less than advertised price. Offering all items at cost only.


----------



## southern yakker

Nothing but great things to say about Keith! He worked on my shimano and did it way cheaper than if I went to a tackle shop or someone else to get it fixed even added extra drag washers to it. He went above and beyond working on my reel. I plan to use him from now on but might have to try pompano Joe since I've heard great things about him too.


----------



## Mikvi

Keith

Need to drop off a couple of 2 speed Okumas. I'll swing by tomorrow if you're there.


----------



## Ocean Master

Mikvi said:


> Keith
> 
> Need to drop off a couple of 2 speed Okumas. I'll swing by tomorrow if you're there.


 
Yes I will be in the shop starting at 11 am.


----------



## Fletch Lives

Keith,

I have a few penn intl ii's to bring by and maybe a tld20 if I can find it. Will you be available tomorrow for a drop off. Thanks

Jeff fletcher


----------



## tbaxl

You sir have a PM.


----------



## MGuns

Had Keith clean/repair six reels for me and he did a fantastic job. All six work like the day they were purchased. Thanks Keith and I have a few more reels I’ll be dropping off for cleaning


----------



## Ocean Master

Just a reminder I have the thin metal drag washers for the Penn reels to change the drag stack to 7+1 for the 4/0, 6/0, and 9/0 reels. I also have them to make a 7+1 stack or 5+1 stack for the 12H 3/0, Peer 309, and Jigmaster reels. Those reels have 3 drag washers only so if you want more drag in the ones listed this is the way to go.

Penn 113H 4/0 shown.


----------



## Ocean Master

I rebuilt a Penn 112H 3/0 with the thin metal drag washers and Carbontex drag washers and they fit perfect..! The drag much better than it used to be and is very smooth with no jerky feel at all. The drag set is now 5+1 instead of 3 and using a Bellville washer on top spreads the load much better.

All the internal parts are now SS. 5:1 main and pinion gear, SS gear sleeve, eccentric jack, and yoke.

Next to do is to install 2 SS anti-reverse dogs to lessen the handle slop or have them engage at the same time for more strength.

This would make an excellent Kayak reel or all around bottom fishing, jigging reel. It's cool to fish with the old stuff sometimes.

I'll have the pictures later..


----------



## Ocean Master

Here is a look at the Fin-Nor Lethal 40 Spinning reel. I bought the combo at Tackle direct for around $150.00.

The reel is great..! I really like it and the way it feels. The one thing I like very much is the drag and the handle. The handle is much bigger, longer, than most reels in this size. The drag washers are 21mm about the same size as the Shimano 6000 and 8000 reels.

2 large bearings to handle flex on the spool shaft under heavy drag's. Very common gearing system but the main gear is a very hard aluminum with a SS shaft. I'll have to find out what material is used on the main gear but it's not like Penn's or Shimano's. 

Internally it was not greased at all inside the body to stop corrosion like Penn is now doing but that's an easy fix. Aluminum body and side plate. This reel feels very solid without being heavy.

Very simple anti-reverse system as used on many reels with a large pinion bearing. Very easy to self service and maintain. You can take the side plate off without removing the rotor.

The rod that came with the combo is also very nice.

It's a keeper for sure..!!!


----------



## dustyflair

Man, what a terrible location to have to live...And having a pier in your yard on the intercostal...Certainly overrated!! Awesome place!! Can't wait to drop some reels off.


----------



## tkh329

Keith, thanks for the awesome job you did on my 309s and jig master. On the big snapper I really appreciated the upgraded drag, quite a difference! Can't wait to get my spinning gear over to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master

tkh329 said:


> Keith, thanks for the awesome job you did on my 309s and jig master. On the big snapper I really appreciated the upgraded drag, quite a difference! Can't wait to get my spinning gear over to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I hope you and your family had a great time..!!


----------



## kahala boy

Keith, I have a pair of 12/0 reels that I would like for you to clean up for me. How soon would you be able to look at them? Would need them back by the 17th of June..


----------



## Desert Eagle

I have 2 older Abu Garcia baitcasters that are past due for a good servicing. One is an Abu Garcia 6000C/USA in gold. The other is an Abu Garcia 6600AB (anti-backlash). Have you ever worked on these type reels??? Especially, the 6600AB???

THX...


----------



## Ocean Master

Desert Eagle said:


> I have 2 older Abu Garcia baitcasters that are past due for a good servicing. One is an Abu Garcia 6000C/USA in gold. The other is an Abu Garcia 6600AB (anti-backlash). Have you ever worked on these type reels??? Especially, the 6600AB???
> 
> THX...


Yes I have and I am available each day from 11 am till....

Are you rigging it with the anti-backlash mode. This runs the line over the bar before going thru the line guide on the levelwind.

Keith 712-1650


----------



## Desert Eagle

I don't use the anti-backlash feature, although it works very well. Using that feature takes away from casting distance. Although it's old, it's in like new condition. Do you have any trouble obtaining parts for older Abu Garcia reels?


----------



## Ocean Master

Desert Eagle said:


> I don't use the anti-backlash feature, although it works very well. Using that feature takes away from casting distance. Although it's old, it's in like new condition. Do you have any trouble obtaining parts for older Abu Garcia reels?


Actually I haven't had to get very many parts for these reels. Pompano Joe usually has the parts for these reels and has a good source. I have ordered from the factory with no troubles. I do have all the bearings needed.


----------



## Ocean Master

Mr. Glen Hamamura your Penn 12/0 reels are ready to go and they sure are nice..! All metal polished inside and out with 8 new HT-100 drag washers. The left side was assembled the same as the right side. Just right for Shark fishing from the beach. No worries of corrosion.


----------



## Ocean Master

Just a few more..


----------



## Ocean Master

I just received a new Omoto 12 2 Speed Triple drag reel for testing. This reel is very unique with it's triple drag surface system. It's much like the Shimano twin drag found on the Tiagra reels but the second drag plate has a Carbon drag on both sides. This creates 3 drag friction surfaces. 

The reel has been on the market in Australia but will be coming to the USA with a new price target of $299.00. Much less than the original price. I found one on Amazon for $499.00.

The son of the owner of Omoto is doing some restructuring at Omoto to get things right on this time. 

There has been a look at the reel by Sal on Alan Tani's website shown here; http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=10800.0

I disassembled the reel today and I tell you it's going to be a hit for the serious jigging fisherman. The reel has strong SS main and pinion gears, large main shaft supported by 2 large bearings, and double SS dogs. I did notice the right side body was machined to accept a roller clutch bearing but with the 2 dogs locking alternately the handle back play was less than 1/4". 

The left side spool bearing as also much larger than other reels this size. I did notice when adjusting the lever drag to full there was no resistance in reeling the handle. Other reels it gets harder to crank the higher the drag setting.

The manufacturer states 50 lbs. of drag without losing freespool. From other testing this has found to be true. Now take this into consideration. How many people can handle 50 lbs. of drag or even 30 lbs. of drag? It's nice to know that this reel has been manufactured to do this so at usable drag settings the reel will be humming along with no problems. 

I can wait to get someone out on the water with a big fish just to see what this little reel will do. We need a huge Amberjack to test..!!


----------



## kahala boy

That is a very nice piece of machinery Keith. With 50 lbs of drag, only thing holding it back will be how much line it will hold....


----------



## Ocean Master

I purchased the Triangle HD-140 Electric Line Winder this week and will have the capability to spool all conventional reels and most spinning reels. 

This way you can get your line spooled correctly and under the right tension especially if you are using braided line. 

I have no idea on cost of spooling but the price will be right..!

Keith
http://www.trianglesport.com/products_hd140.html


----------



## Justin618

Ocean Master said:


> I purchased the Triangle HD-140 Electric Line Winder this week and will have the capability to spool all conventional reels and most spinning reels.
> 
> This way you can get your line spooled correctly and under the right tension especially if you are using braided line.
> 
> I have no idea on cost of spooling but the price will be right..!
> 
> Keith
> http://www.trianglesport.com/products_hd140.html



Very nice keith. Sameone we have at work. On ours you gotta get the reel set right and it works pretty good. Got a lot of 150lb braid on a 6/0 today and got over 900 yards on a okuma 30 rated at 640.


----------



## pompano67

Top notch as always Keith !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Justin618

Hey keith, I'm interested in the Tiagra 130 t-handles. Do you have any reels laying around that habe the same style so I can get a feel of them?

I'll need 2 handles if you got them.


----------



## Mullethead

Hey Keith - Interesting reads on the old Diawa and Omoto - 

Question on Multiple speed reels - 

Do they all had more 'slack' in the handle rotation compared to single speed reels? 

For jigging I really like that solid feel with a good anti-reverse bearing - 

My single speed torsa 30s feel really solid - my talica 16 2 speeds have a little 'slop' but tolereable, just not as tight as the torsa (but better all around reel in my opion). 

The 2 speed Avet rapator I sold to you was just too much slack for jigging, with a noticable click and slight back rotation while working a heavy jig hard. 

I got my hands on an Accurate Dauntless 600N two speed, with ARB, and double dogs with the twin drag plates - Nice reel - general strong tight feel - but again there is noticably more slack in the handle rotation compared to my single speed torsas. 

I sent the accurate reel back and they told me the reason the handle rotates slightly was because of hte tolerance stack-up of the gears and resulting back lash. More of a problem with small diameter gears with fewer relatviely larger gear teeth(with larger gears and lots teeth mesh together tighter). Accurate swapped out the gears to see if I got unlucky with a set of several gears all to the short side ofhte tolernace ban, its a little tighter, but there is still some slack.

While this makes sense to me ... I am diappointed that after spending several hundreds of dollar for a reel, it has slack. 

Is this a fact of life with multiple speed reels ? 

Keith DuBose


----------



## Ocean Master

The largest I have are the 50's but you can try them if you like. Yes I have too many of the Jumbo T-Bar handles


----------



## Medic

Sent you an email about an older 4/0 that I'd like to have redone. Looking forward to stopping by.


----------



## Big Perm

Keith, thanks for the great work on the 7 Int'ls and fixing the TLD!!! The reels look great and feel super smooth.


----------



## Ocean Master

Dubose,

It shouldn't matter if it's a single or two speed on the back play if the reel has the AR bearing. Now some may have a little bit of slack compared to others but not much at all. I don't think the gears would have nothing to do with the back play. Now with the construction of the 2 speed gearing system there is some minute slack so the low speed gear can move on the gear shaft when shifting. The high speed gear doesn't move at all. But still this has nothing to do with the back play. It's the gear shaft that moves if there is play in the AR bearing. The last Accurate I did had 2 AR bearings stacked on top of each other. 

Avet uses AR dogs only.

I too like reels that use both. The AR bearing and dogs. 

I would like to see the reel one day if you have time.

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master

Medic said:


> Sent you an email about an older 4/0 that I'd like to have redone. Looking forward to stopping by.


Medic your reel is ready with all new rings, frame post's, HT-100 drag set, and 4:1 SS gear set. It is super smooth. The large handle works great too..!

I also stripped off over 1/2 of the monofilament line and spooled it tight with new 80 lb. blue braided line. The new Triangle line winder lets you put the tension needed to spool on braided lines so they don't dig in. It pulled 25 lbs. of drag without even trying to dig in.


----------



## Ocean Master

I also have plenty of the large T-Bar power handles for sale. I really have too many. Black, Gold, and Silver.

$30.00 out the door or $35.00 installed.


----------



## Ocean Master

Alan Chui with Pro Challenger has plenty of the Omoto Triple reels for sale before they come on the market here in the USA.

He has left and right hand, narrow, and wide.

It is my favorite reel now for big fish with the triple drag. I had to get a much stronger rod for it because it really puts out more drag than most can handle.

Just PM me if needed.


----------



## Medic

Ocean Master said:


> Medic your reel is ready with all new rings, frame post's, HT-100 drag set, and 4:1 SS gear set. It is super smooth. The large handle works great too..!
> 
> I also stripped off over 1/2 of the monofilament line and spooled it tight with new 80 lb. blue braided line. The new Triangle line winder lets you put the tension needed to spool on braided lines so they don't dig in. It pulled 25 lbs. of drag without even trying to dig in.



Mr. Keith, Thank you so much! I'm pulling some late shifts and will be over your way early next week. It was great meeting you and learning about the Penn internals!

Medic/Layton


----------



## Medic

Can't wait to get it wet! Thanks again!


----------



## Ocean Master

Medic said:


> Can't wait to get it wet! Thanks again!


 

I hope the reel is doing you well. The reel you have was made in the 60's. You can tell by the thinner harness lugs and thinner frame bars. I was glad to keep it going for another 20 years..!!


----------



## murfpcola

I have an Okuma Titus TI 90 that needs to be gone through. It is a fairly big lever drag. I assume you can service it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ocean Master

murfpcola said:


> I have an Okuma Titus TI 90 that needs to be gone through. It is a fairly big lever drag. I assume you can service it? Thanks in advance.


 
Sorry for the late post but yes if you still need me I have done plenty of the Okuma's.

Keith 712-1650

In the future please PM me for the fastest response.


----------



## Ocean Master

I even put my housekeeper to work with the Q-Tips..!!


----------



## Medic

Nice reels.


----------



## Ocean Master

I had the joy of servicing many reels lately for guys in the military. For now on all military will get a 15% discount for anything needed. 

Along with the Triangle HD140 line winder I now have a rod wrapping/dryer machine and will be repairing rods. I will stock up on guides and tip tops as soon as I figure out which ones to stock.

If someone wants to chime in and tell me what to keep on hand it would be greatly appreciated. In fact please do so..!!

I'm stocking up on braided line and monofilament. Some of the braid is 4 strand for bottom reels and plenty of Power Pro Slick 8 Strand. That's what I use on spinning reels.

If you need your reels relined this winter and you have the line just bring it over and do it yourself or I will do it for a minimal charge.


----------



## DawnsKayBug

I will be coming to see you this winter. I have a Penn 330GTI. Is it worth to even get serviced with new drag etc? It has some corrosion but nothing major. Its about 8th down the line of reels I use.


----------



## Ocean Master

DawnsKayBug said:


> I will be coming to see you this winter. I have a Penn 330GTI. Is it worth to even get serviced with new drag etc? It has some corrosion but nothing major. Its about 8th down the line of reels I use.


I have a 330 that puts out 30lbs. of drag if ever needed. I take 2 of them on the boat for kids and girls to use. The levelwind is much easier for them.


----------



## Reel Sick

This Guy is awesome. He rebuilt some of my reels, and they work great.


----------



## murfpcola

PM sent.


----------



## Bluediemond

Keith does amazing work! Floored me on what he did to my Penn 60's.

Before and after:

















HIGHLY recommend him!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

x2:thumbsup:


----------



## augiek

how backed up are you? I've got a 310gti that needs rebuilt


----------



## Ocean Master

augiek said:


> how backed up are you? I've got a 310gti that needs rebuilt


 Right now is the slow season as most of us are still tying to catch fish before it get too cold.

I have plenty of time for you.

Keith 850 712-1650


----------



## sharkwrangler

Dropped off my 16/0 and 14/0 with Keith for servicing last time home and he repaired the clicker on the 16/0 and replaced the drag washer's in both reels. Couldn't believe how much smoother both reels were after he finished with them. Thanks again Keith!!!


----------



## Ocean Master

I'm glad I could fix it and not have to replace the side plate which is very expensive. The bearings in your reel were very rough with the original brown grease. 

Post on the sharks being caught when you have time.

Keith


----------



## cody&ryand

sharkwrangler said:


> Dropped off my 16/0 and 14/0 with Keith for servicing last time home and he repaired the clicker on the 16/0 and replaced the drag washer's in both reels. Couldn't believe how much smoother both reels were after he finished with them. Thanks again Keith!!!


Believe he was working on those one day when I stopped by massive reels haha


----------



## Justin618

Might drop mine off Keith for winter servicing. They are smooth and no issues, but would be good to get them done by you. Maybe 2 handles too


----------



## cody&ryand

Also I will be swinging by after Thanksgiving Mr keith have to work a little longer then expected


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Great to know! Just put your number in my phone :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master

Thanks guy's..!

Last spring I was 2 weeks behind and everyone was OK with that. I do not take shortcuts no matter how many are coming in. Just consider bringing them in while it still freezing cold.

I know how it is wanting to fish all the time as I am the same way.

Thanks..!


----------



## Ocean Master

I also have a few of these drag kits for the smaller Penn conventional reels. I can install them during service or you can pick them up and do it yourself.

Shown here;
The following Penn reels use main gear part no. 5-60:

Penn 60
Penn 65
Penn 85
Penn 99
Penn 100
Penn 110
Penn 140
Penn 145
Penn 146
Penn 150
Penn 200
Penn 250
Penn 259
Penn 285

I have created a 5 stack for Penn reels that uses Penn's 5-60 main gears. The list of reels are noted above. Most of these reels have a drag capacity of 6-9 pounds. This should increase your drag to a comfortable 10-15 pounds of drag.

The kits come with 5 in gear Carbontex drag washers, 1 Carbontex undergear drag washer, 3 metal keyed washers, 2 metal eared washers, and a new belleville. Due to the different reel sideplate spacings, if the belleville does not fit within the sideplate, I recommend installng it between the spacer and the star for a more gradual increase in drag pressure.

The only thing I change is the undergear washer. I use a Delrin washer b/c the Carbontex or HT-100 washer is known to shred under the highest drag settings.

The sets are $27.00 and are made by Bryan Young.

The 5 stack kit for the Jigmasters, Penn 112H, 309 and some other reels are $28.00


----------



## augiek

*reel service*

I must say that Keith is a master at cleaning up/repairing reels. Over the past 2 weeks I have had him clean up or repair over half dozen reels and they all turned out great! He has all the parts and equipment to get that reel ready for next year. VERY reasonable! Thanks Keith.:yes:


----------



## tljbabc

*service*

hey oceanmaster can you service vanstaal I have a 150 I want you to look at


----------



## WarEagle78

Can you clean and repair a Garcia Mitchell 302 (vintage 1972-1975)?


----------



## Ocean Master

tljbabc said:


> hey oceanmaster can you service vanstaal I have a 150 I want you to look at


I can but I don't have any service kits left for that reel. Only the 250 and 300.

I can open, clean, inspect and re-grease/oil everything and make it smoother but can't change any seals. Also my locking ring tool is broken and need another one made. This is to remove the pinion gear if needed.


----------



## Ocean Master

WarEagle78 said:


> Can you clean and repair a Garcia Mitchell 302 (vintage 1972-1975)?


 Yes the Mitchell reels are no problem. I'm just low on the small parts.

Keith


----------



## tkh329

Keith, I just got two new Fin Nor Lethal 100s. They seem pretty well greased; would you still recommend bringing them in for pre-use treatment?

Thanks!


----------



## Ocean Master

tkh329 said:


> Keith, I just got two new Fin Nor Lethal 100s. They seem pretty well greased; would you still recommend bringing them in for pre-use treatment?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I too purchased one and haven't used it. I did find that is was well greased in the right places when it was opened up. I wouldn't worry about a thing. 

Just add some grease to the handle opening if it doesn't' have any and it's good to go.

If you still want to bring it by it's no problem.


----------



## tkh329

Ocean Master said:


> I too purchased one and haven't used it. I did find that is was well greased in the right places when it was opened up. I wouldn't worry about a thing.
> 
> Just add some grease to the handle opening if it doesn't' have any and it's good to go.
> 
> If you still want to bring it by it's no problem.



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master

In 2015 all reels will get greased Carbontex drags as part of the regular service.

Most all spinning reels will be $17.00
Most all Conventional reels will be $20.00
Most all Lever Drag reels will be $25.00 except for the little ones.
Most all large Trolling reels will be $30.00. Twin drag reels $35.00.

The amount of bearings in a reel will also reflect on the price of the service.

This all depends on condition and/or corrosion. The worse they are I must charge more b/c it takes much longer. It usually takes one hour on a small spinning reel and 3 hours on a larger lever drag trolling reel. 

For the do it yourself guy's and girl's I stock hundreds of bearings from ABEC5 to ABEC7 Ceramic Hybrid, hundreds of parts, and HT-100 drag washers and Carbontex drag washer sets from Smooth Drag. 

Also the aftermarket Power handles and round knobs.

Thanks,

Keith Rawson


Edit on pricing!

I tried doing the conventional Penn 4/0's and 6/0's for $20.00 total including new drag washers but it's just not working out. I have to go back to the original pricing on page 1 of this thread. It's takes an hour on these reels with cleaning, polishing, greasing under the rings, and greasing everything else. Sorry guys.


$18.00 for the Penn conventional reels labor only. The other prices are still the same on the spinning reels with drag washers included.


----------



## Ocean Master

I just received over $400.00 worth of Carbontex Drags from Smooth Drag and made a bearing order of over $600.00 for the upcoming reels to be serviced. If any is needed just PM me and the prices are the lowest around. 

All bearings are SS ABEC 5 or greater. 

The Orange Seal ABEC 7 bearings for the bait casting reels are just $8.00 each and they make a huge difference in these reel. Just ask Pompano Joe..!!


----------



## Ocean Master

My new Daiwa Lexa 400PWR-P

I liked the 300 size so much I bought this 400 low gear ratio for heavy inshore and offshore fishing. Pompano Joe recommended the mag reels so I could learn to cast well. I can now cast without a birds nest..!! Well 100 feet anyway but I'm working on it. 

To prep this reel for saltwater fishing I lighly grease the aluminum body and handle side plate to stop corrosion if water were to enter. The stock carbon drags were greased with Cal's grease and put back. They are huge!

The outer handle bearing was opened, oiled with CorrosionX and greased before replacing the shields. The bearing was completely empty. This is where water gets in on all star drag reels with the bearing. Especially the Toriums and Trinidad reels. 

The 2 bearings in the handle were soaked with CorrosionX and the shaft greased. Grease on top of the screw and water can't ruin the bearings. All screws, and the main shaft were greased. Cal's was the only grease used.


----------



## Ocean Master

Again


----------



## Ocean Master

Another one. I'm using the iPad


----------



## Ocean Master

Last one


----------



## Ocean Master

Only one more..


----------



## Ocean Master

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukah to everyone on the forum. I've met a bunch of great people in the last few years. 

I hope everyone gets what they want and has a wonderful 2015..!!

I can't believe all the changes in this world since my birth in 1954.


----------



## olvart

*Merry Christmas to you*

This is my first post over here but you have answered some of my questions on the SOL site.
Glad I found you!! 
I have a different user name on SOL but I mentioned a while back that my snowbird journeys will bring me to Ft Pickens in April.Will be starting on the East coast of FL in Feb.Mostly surf & pier fishing with a few boat rentals thrown in.By the time I get in your neighborhood I hope to have some worn out drag washers for you to replace !
Any way,my main question is this.I primarily have been using SSV's and Battles but over the last couple months I found some hot deals on Stradic 4000fj & a 5000fj (I know,should have bought Quantum Smokes but to late now).They are new but I want to grease the handle & offside opening (under the cap).
What grease would you recommend? I have Penn blue grease & Cals in my inventory.
Thanks in advance & I have plenty of reading (your old posts) to catch up on.
Best


----------



## Mac1528

Welcome up olvart! Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to ya! Yes sir... When ya found Keith (Ocean Master) on this forum you gotta twofer. Congrats!!


----------



## Ocean Master

On the Shimano's I use Cal's grease only b/c it closely matches the factory grease. When you are here stop on by.

Keith


----------



## olvart

Ocean Master said:


> On the Shimano's I use Cal's grease only b/c it closely matches the factory grease. When you are here stop on by.
> 
> Keith


Thanks! I will definitely stop in.Already have some drag washers & bearings on my want list.
I have a lot of questions about different grease products.
I lived in AK for 20 years & guided fisherman & hunters.Did a lot of gunsmithing.
Consequently,since I am a retired olvart,I have a lot of vintage lubes in my collection.Mostly meant for guns.
Now,this may not be the post to bring this up so just tell me to do a search & I will go away.
But,the 2 I would like to ask you about are PTFE by Tetra & a similar product by Kleenbore. I used to use these on Shimano 50 Bantam Mag drag washers for my King Salmon reels.Worked great at the time.
The other product I have several ozs. of is Pachmayr gun grease.
It is a synthetic base grease,yellow & not nearly as sticky as Cals. Seems to melt between your fingers from body heat.
The question is,any use for these in reels or just for guns?
Thanks


----------



## steve1029

going to bring you a few in January
. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Ocean Master

I'll be here!

I have about 35 in here now but they don't need them back soon. If any service or repair is needed immediately it's no problem.


----------



## tbaxl

Keith, I have sent multiple email's with no reply so I must have an old address. I have a reel I need you to go trough. Pm me please.


----------



## Ocean Master

tbaxl said:


> Keith, I have sent multiple email's with no reply so I must have an old address. I have a reel I need you to go trough. Pm me please.


 PM Sent..


----------



## Ocean Master

Everyone that has reels with me they are finished, boxed up, and ready to go..!! It was a hectic 3 months. I'm now caught up (as of today) so there is hardly any wait time.

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master

I had a bunch of reels come in from a charter Captain in Grayton Beach, FL. Someone brought the reels in for him and left a card. Someone has taken the card, the reels are finished, and now I need to let him know.

If you see this come pick them up at your convenience.

Keith


----------



## Snagged Line

Ocean Master said:


> I had a bunch of reels come in from a charter Captain in Grayton Beach, FL. Someone brought the reels in for him and left a card. Someone has taken the card, the reels are finished, and now I need to let him know.
> 
> If you see this come pick them up at your convenience.
> 
> Keith




keith, I think the card you were looking for was in the box Donna brought home when she picked up my four reels... I can't find the card, was probably thrown out. Is it likely the shipping info on the box would help? The box was dropped off to my friend's house who owned two of the reels.. I can go retrieve the box if you need me to...


----------



## nextstep

i pmed him the ad.(on the box) after reading his post 
i think it was on the wrong side of florida.


----------



## spearem

I dropped the reels off for Capt Mike Valentino, I will let him know they are ready, thanks.


----------



## Medic

See you next week Mr. Keith.


----------



## Medic

Thanks again for the great job on my reels. I didn't shoot a pic of the Conflict 8000 but wanted to post a pic of my upgraded Fierce's & the new frame on my 4/0. No more felt washers!


----------



## foxtrotuniform

I have a 3000 Battle that I took apart to lube, and ended up losing one of the tiny white plastic bushings that fits on the main shaft. Can you fix that as part of a servicing? 

I've also got a Daiwa Lexa 2500 spinning reel that has worn down the ramp that automatically closes the bale. I built the ramp back up with epoxy once, but it's worn down again. Can you fix that?


----------



## Jgatorman

Thanks for everything Keith! You are the best find on this forum so far.


----------



## Ocean Master

foxtrotuniform said:


> I have a 3000 Battle that I took apart to lube, and ended up losing one of the tiny white plastic bushings that fits on the main shaft. Can you fix that as part of a servicing?
> 
> I've also got a Daiwa Lexa 2500 spinning reel that has worn down the ramp that automatically closes the bale. I built the ramp back up with epoxy once, but it's worn down again. Can you fix that?


 Thank you guy's..! I thing it would be better if I order a new one for the Daiwa and can do that tomorrow. I should have the bushing in question. I call them "wipers" as the wipe the main shaft when reeling. Without it the shaft will wobble. I've lost them also..!

Keith


----------



## Blake R.

Keith, I spoke with you a while back about replacing a clutch lever on a saltist BG30. I'll be in touch next week if that works for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic

Thanks again Mr Keith. The guy who spooled them said they were immaculate. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ocean Master

I need someone to test out a new 5 stack drag system for the Penn 750SS/7500SS and 850SS/8500SS reels. It seems to work best with the later model drag knob.

The kit is free and I'll stick in for you greased up with Cal's drag grease. 

If you are one that uses one of the reels listed on a daily basis and uses a heavy drag just shoot me a PM please.

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master

*New Handle Knobs*

I have been installing these newer style handle knobs and they feel much better than the all round knobs. These have a 7/8" flat on them and they feel much better in your hand.

They are meant to be used on the larger spinning reels and can be used on smaller conventional reels.

Still $20.00 installed.


----------



## Medic

Keith,


----------



## Scouticus

Just moved down to the area and would love to drop a few reels off when you have time, where are you located? Thanks!


----------



## Fish Feeder

Thanks Keith for the awesome job on my reels. I dropped off 4 reels and had a call within 24hrs that they were ready, I caught him at a good time.:thumbup: 

They run and look like new again.


----------



## Ocean Master

I have in stock all the heavy duty SS parts for 2 Penn 12/0 reels. 

(2) SS Main Gears (not necessary)
(4) SS Anti Reverse Dogs
(6) SS Gear Sleeves

The insert for these reels are still on order. They drop right in the existing main gear and include the Carbontex Drag washers and metal drag washers. They are being made now along with the inserts for the 114H 6/0 and 115 9/0 reels.

The 12/0 reels can still be built using the SS double dog system and SS gear sleeve and custom cut Carbontex drag washers.


----------



## Ocean Master

Here is my new card with all contact information shown.


----------



## Ocean Master

Fish Feeder said:


> Thanks Keith for the awesome job on my reels. I dropped off 4 reels and had a call within 24hrs that they were ready, I caught him at a good time.:thumbup:
> 
> They run and look like new again.


 Thank you for the kind words..!!


----------



## Ocean Master

I have 5 sets of the new main gear "Dura Drag" style inserts for the 114H 6/0 and 115 9/0 reels.

The insert drops right into the SS or stock steel main gear. Shown is the insert alone and one in a 114H stock steel main gear. If you have a reel with the factory steel gears this will be a cheap upgrade for you.

I only have 5 and cant sell them outright b/c I don't know when or if they will be available again. 

You can read about the drag testing here; http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=13341.0

Up to 70lbs of drag in a 6/0 or 9/0 reel..!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

70 lbs is impressive!!! Makes the angler become the weak link!!


----------



## ABC

Thanks again to Keith
As always, he did a great job on my reels. We are indeed fortunate to have such a skilled professional in our area.


----------



## Ocean Master

I'm building 2 Penn 9/0 reels with the inserts shown above to be for sale. I'm going to keep it as costly as I can.

I will use the stock bronze main gear and gear sleeve. I may put in double anti reverse dogs, maybe not. I have never seen a single one fail so far. 

The only upgrades will be the inserts and a better handle and arm.

I think I can sell both of them for $170.00 each.


----------



## Mac1528

Someone's gonna get a great deal. Not just only on the price....but upgraded and serviced by the "Master".


----------



## Medic

Keith works magic on the old senators.


----------



## Ocean Master

I haven't posted on this thread in a long time. 

I have all of the Motive Fabrication "Versa Drag" inserts in for all the reels except the 4/0 113H. I have from the 6/0 to the 16/0. All of them produce up to 70lbs of smooth drag. I have permission to sell them outright so you can put them in yourself. On the larger reels with the accessible drag you don't even have to take the reel apart.

He is working on the 4/0 inserts now. They have already been made and tested. 

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=15219.0

The prices are;

$50.00 for the 114H and 9/0.
$60.00 for the 10/0 and 12/0
$60.00 for the 14/0 and 16/0

I will let you know when the 113H 4/0 kits are in.

These things are the best thing ever to come out for the Penn Senator reels. On the reels I have done you can get 35lbs of smooth drag by tightening the drag star with one finger!!

You can get them from him or me. I'm not marking up the price. My price has the shipping paid.

Keith


----------



## cody&ryand

Let me no when you get some in for the 4/0 I will have you put one in one or two of mine


----------



## Ocean Master

The last year or so I have been using Inox MX8 grease. It's a great product. Now Corrosion Technologies has their grease available in the USA. Before it was only available in the UK.

I have been using it for the last 6 months or so and its great for all reels from spinning to trolling. It has the best corrosion package of all greases and is made for the marine environment.

http://www.shop.corrosionx.com/CorrosionX-Grease-15-oz-tube-96801.htm


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I should've had you look at my Torque 300. Paid $77 to have it cleaned and a bearing replaced.


----------



## Scouticus

You must've dropped it off at outcast. $80 for my 330gt2 to be serviced and worm gear replaced, should've just bought a new one. My jaw hit the counter. (outcast is still a great store but I'll take my reels elsewhere, no offense) Lessons learned, local knowledge now acquired.....


----------



## southern yakker

Scouticus said:


> You must've dropped it off at outcast. $80 for my 330gt2 to be serviced and worm gear replaced, should've just bought a new one. My jaw hit the counter. (outcast is still a great store but I'll take my reels elsewhere, no offense) Lessons learned, local knowledge now acquired.....


Im pretty sure most tackle shops are way overpriced when it comes to reel service/repair. Lucky we have a couple great local guys that are much better prices and do a dang good job.


----------



## Ocean Master

Both of those charges posted above are totally ridiculous..!!

The Torque would have been $25.00 plus $4.50 for the bearing.

The Penn 330 would have been $25.00 total.

I have over $25,000.00 in parts inventory. Probably much more...

I just finished all the reels for a local charter boat. Most of them are the Penn 113H 4/0. By installing Carbontex drags last year he really saved this year. The Carbontex drag washers were scrubbed clean on a towel and reused. They are a great investment.


----------



## Ocean Master

I will have the Motive Fabrication drag inserts for the 113H 4/0 soon. He has 10 put away for me. They will be offered on here for cost. No markup. 

Expect 35lbs of super easy smooth drag.

I haven't posted in a while as I am backed up right now. Everywhere I look there are boxes of reels to be repaired and serviced for this season. 

I want to thank everyone on the forum and everywhere else for your business. I never have time to get into trouble..!!

Keith Rawson 
850 712-1650


----------



## BWNN

Keith...It was very nice to meet you and jam up job on my 6 Shimano reels. Best & smoothest they have ever been! You do great work, at a very reasonable price....and yes, I concur you are busy and had reels in boxes everywhere!


----------



## welldoya

Keith is absolutely top notch. He did a great job on my Mitchell 300s and I'm really looking forward to seeing what he does with my old Mitchell 302.


----------



## Medic

Keith, Do you have any more of the 750SS updated drag kits in stock? If so, I'd like that in my 750. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CCC

Picked up three reels from Keith today and as expected they are like butter !!!!!!! Great job bud, thanks again.


----------



## Capt. Mako

Keith - what upgrades can you do to a 302? Thanks in-advance!


----------



## Ocean Master

I apologize for not keeping up with this thread.

I do have the 5 stack kit for the Penn 704, 706, and the SS reels. This replaces the 3 drags commonly used. I paid $27.00 for the kits from Bryan Young. I will double check that price again. I have a bunch of these kits because they are expensive but really make the reels strong. 

When I put these drags in the SS series reels I change the anti reverse dogs. I use 2 silent eared dogs and they are on all the time. You have to manually turn both levers to make the reel go backwards. 


I also have plenty of 302 crosswind gear kits and drag washers for the 302/402 reels. I even have some crosswind gear kits for smaller Mitchell reels.


----------



## Ocean Master

Ocean Master said:


> I will have the Motive Fabrication drag inserts for the 113H 4/0 soon. He has 10 put away for me. They will be offered on here for cost. No markup.
> 
> Expect 35lbs of super easy smooth drag.
> 
> I haven't posted in a while as I am backed up right now. Everywhere I look there are boxes of reels to be repaired and serviced for this season.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum and everywhere else for your business. I never have time to get into trouble..!!
> 
> Keith Rawson
> 850 712-1650




The 113H 4/0 drag inserts are in the mail..!! If you have a reel with a steel main gear this will fit right in and change the reel to a monster drag reel..!!


----------



## Medic

Ocean Master said:


> I apologize for not keeping up with this thread.
> 
> I do have the 5 stack kit for the Penn 704, 706, and the SS reels. This replaces the 3 drags commonly used. I paid $27.00 for the kits from Bryan Young. I will double check that price again. I have a bunch of these kits because they are expensive but really make the reels strong.
> 
> When I put these drags in the SS series reels I change the anti reverse dogs. I use 2 silent eared dogs and they are on all the time. You have to manually turn both levers to make the reel go backwards.
> 
> 
> I also have plenty of 302 crosswind gear kits and drag washers for the 302/402 reels. I even have some crosswind gear kits for smaller Mitchell reels.




Awesome. Please upgrade that Bail less 750 I dropped off. I should be able to stop by early Friday or sometime next week. 


Thanks.


----------



## Ocean Master

I think I did anyway. I'll make sure.

The 113H 4/0 drag insert kits are here now. I have 10 of them. You can install them yourself or have me do it. I do recommend the SS gear sleeve so the handle doesn't round off the brass one.

I have 2 types. The regular 8 tooth SS sleeve and a custom 10 tooth gear sleeve for less back play in the handle. 

The regular SS gear sleeve is $25.00 and the 10 tooth is $30.00. 

The SS dogs are still $4.50

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master

Here is Alan Chui's new SS heat treated and hardened double dog bridge for the Penn 113H.

It's all ready to drop in with no fiddling with springs. The gear sleeve installed is his 10 tooth sleeve. With this setup there is almost no back play in the handle. 

If you ever wanted to build a 4/0 tank with 45lbs of usable drag this plus the drag insert is what you need.

You can get them directly from his website.

https://squareup.com/store/pro-challenger-llc


----------

